# Jw's wedding journal!! Finally!



## JWandBump

Hello everyone! I'm JW and I'm 22, I have been with my boyfriend C for 6 years! I know a bloody long time! Lol we have two beautiful babies! We'll a 3 year old girl called Emily and a 11month old called Ethan :)

I am so happy to finally be in here after that long together I was starting to think it would never happen! :haha:

The proposal: So on May 10th, our 6 year anniversary C surprised me by taking me to London for the night in a fancy hotel. It was stunning! We did a few tourist things.. Tower of London, natural history museum and a lot of sightseeing! I love London! That night he went out for a nice meal, he didn't know where to actually ask me and wanted to take me up the shard (a very tall building if that's how you spell it lol) we'll I kind of ruined that :blush: I was just so tired and wanted to stay in the room and have a nice hot bubble bath! Lol so in the end he asking me in our hotel room! It was so romantic tho! My ring is beautiful! It was to big tho, he knew my size just couldn't get one short notice so it's been resized and I got it back yesterday! So happy!


----------



## JWandBump

At home I have actually started a little scrapbook putting together all my ideas! Lol I'm sad I know! So far I've tried on a few dresses, I loved them but they haven't been the one yet! 

I have picked my bridesmaids dresses tho! lol not sure what colour scheme to go for yet tho so I can't order them just yet..

Here's a pic of a sample one :) 

They take 6 months to order so I wanna get a move on tho! We're not planning our big day till 2016 so plenty of time yet! 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CakeCottage

Congrats!! Exciting stuff!! 
We're planning our big day for 6th August 2016, I'm loving it though! 
Those bridesmaids dresses are lovely, they're in my colour scheme colour!!


----------



## JWandBump

Thank you and congratulations to you aswell! I have no idea how anyone decides on a colour and sticks to it! Lol 

The dresses really are beautiful, they look even better in real life :) 

Next mission for me is to fine a venue! I am really struggling at the moment! I'm not doing a church wedding as my and C aren't very religious so we would feel like hypocrites. I'm trying to fine just one venue to do the ceremony and then have the after bit there aswell! Not easy! Lol xx


----------



## CakeCottage

We went through a couple of options before we picked dusky pink, I wanted a traditional but vintage feel with lace and pearls, I originally wanted sage green but another friend had that so I didn't want to look like I had copied, I was then just going to have a white theme but felt it was a but boring and I needed more colour... I can't remember where I saw dusky pink or what made me choose it but I love it! 

I'm struggling with bridesmaid dresses, I just don't know what I want ha! 

We're the same, we're both R.C. but we're not religious so it would have been hypocritical of us to get married in a church! We've booked our venue to have our ceremony and reception in too! X


----------



## JWandBump

Today I've finally chosen my colour scheme, hopefully I won't change my mind! :dohh:

I'm going for baby blue with bits of a dusty/light pink in the flowers and decorations :happydance: I'm so happy right now lol

Inspiration photos aswell, these were the photos that I decided they were the colours for me lol not much else on the wedding front today just enjoyed the sun :flower: xxx 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









1180ec07b96315f2b7388149c06a7547.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 2









Pale-Blue-Pink-and-White-Flower-Wedding-Cake.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CakeCottage

Gorgeous colour scheme, mines dusky pink too with lace and pearls! 
Do you have Pinterest? X


----------



## JWandBump

i haven't got Pinterest, but I love looking on there for ideas! I need to start ringing up some venues today and arrange to go and view them. The only thing I wanna do is go dress shopping! Haha! Xx


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! Love your colour scheme! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

JW the first thing I did before we even started planning the wedding was dress shop ha!! I had my deposit down on the dress 2 years before we even set a date ha! X


----------



## mumandco

Love the colour scheme,first thing I did when we planned to get married (originally planned to get married last year) was go dress shopping


----------



## JWandBump

Glad I'm not the only one who hit the dress shops first! :haha: 

I've been ringing a few venues now and were booked to go see one this weekend and on the 27th. 

I've also found the younger bridesmaid dresses I like online so now need to find somewhere to get them with a light blue sash :) other than that there just plain ivory dresses

Random question, do I need to apply for a marriage licence or anything? I live in England but we and close to the welsh border and if I wanted a venue in Wales is there anything I need to get like get permission? Lol thanks x


----------



## CakeCottage

You'll need to give notice of marriage but you can only do it 12 months before your wedding (can't do mine till 7th August 2015) I think you can do this with your local registry office. If you're having your service at your venue, you'll have to find out with the venue what council they are registered with so you can book your registrar as the registrars have a list of local approved venues x


----------

